# المعادن و البلورات، جمال أخاذ يسري الالباب، سبحان الخلاق



## aidsami (7 يوليو 2011)

:15: سلام 

اليكم هذه المشاركة المتمثلة في قاعدة البيانات للمعادن 

http://webmineral.com/

يمكن الترجمة الى عدة لغات

و تحميل برامج للبلورات معدة بواسطة java Applet

بالتوفيق.


----------



## abdelaliali (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الرابط المفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يوليو 2011)

بغاية الروعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## aidsami (12 يوليو 2011)

abdelaliali و ج. ناردين

شكرا لمروركم العطر.

بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------

